# embracing but no eggs :( not first time spawn with these two



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

hi all  I woke up this morning and found them embracing, it's so werid but no eggs are falling out... How long should I let them do this if this keeps happening, they are trying. I'm just worry that they will be too tired and female might be hurt if they keep trying and no eggs. The breeder I bought from said they did mate once before so it couldn't be due to the issue that they are virgin. :\ so sad

does anyone have any idea what I should do? Take them out or let them keep trying


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its not uncommon for it to take several embrace attempts before eggs are released....leave them alone and give them time....even if they stop spawning/embracing without eggs being released-leave them together-once they take a short rest they should start up again...sometimes it can take several hour to days before they are successful

When I have a pair like this-embracing without eggs being released-then take a break-I will feed them during this break time...Often they will stop for the day and start up again at first light or when I turn the light off for the night..it can vary.....its not uncommon.....patience is the key as long as they are not trying to kill each other or one is getting to stressed....

Good luck.....


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks so much for the information  I'll leave them along and see if it'll work out... hopefully it'll work at the end with no one hurt. I'm just very nervous since the last time I breed was a few years ago so it's like all new to me again. thanks so again for the info again  i'll keep updating.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

AHHHHHHH!~!!! there are eggs!!! SQUEALLLLLLLLLLLL :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

There you go. It usually takes a few embraces with every spawn I have done. It's like practice if you ask me.

I'd love to see some nice pictures of the pair!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

no probs, hopefully the eggs are fertilized, it was kinda different from my other spawns, I'll upload all the pics and stuff after tonight  Kinda wanna post everything after the fries are born so it won't be too disappointing if they don't hatch for some weird reason. The parents are the amazing HMPK pair I bought from Karen. It was my first time bidding on aquabid and buying fish online and she made it such a pleasant experience


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's very nice and Karen's fish are truly amazing.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ooooooh!! YOU got those HMPK!! I missed their auction bc I never look in the hmpk section LOL! They are amazing! 
Definitely will follow up on the thread once you make one... I also don't like posting until I have fry


----------

